# tips for Bilbao crossing please?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are going out Poole Cherbourg in July but will be returning from Bilbao end of August.

As we have never done the Spanish crossing please can I have some advice from you seasoned travellers as to what to take on board with you and what the boat is like? (P and 0)

Also, what are the best treatments for sea sicknesss as I want to be prepared just in case.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bilbao*

Hi

The Pride of Bilbao is a fully stabilised vessel and can hold her own in most conditions.

Personally speaking, I found the food on board disgusting. I complained and was given free vouchers for the A la Carte restaurant and this was no better. It is a few years since I have been on there, so things may have improved. The P&O North Sea by comparison is fit for a king.

Take your binoculars as you may well see some dolphins in the Bay of Biscay.

Russell


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thought the best solution for sea sickness would be the humble bucket....no m/homer should be without one!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Also, what are the best treatments for sea sicknesss as I want to be prepared just in case. _

Chris, if you expect to be sick then you *will* be sick!!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

stick with brittany ferries either santander to plymouth 18hrs crossing or new route that starts next year santander to portsmouth about 24 hrs I think also the plymouth crossing has EHU on board , food brilliant.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Went out last year and returned in the Spring of this. Best restaurant IMHO is the carvery which is value for money. Langhams, pricey! 

2 cinemas cost extra

Several bars. The smoking bar adjoins the auditorium for the cabaret (free) and the casino. The seating for the cabaret is 2/3rds ns and 1/3rd smoking.

Take a good book to read as besides looking out for sea life, there is very little else to do that does not require spending money.

Duty free (VAT) shop, bureau de change (make sure you have UK currency with you) as the boat charges for cash transactions in euros.

Cabins are basic but clean and the showers are big and good.

Just pray that there are not a lot of mini booze cruisers on board as all they do is drink until the bar closes and can be quite noisy returning to their own cabins late at night.

The first landfall you see is the Dorset coastline followed by the Isle of Wight. It seems to take for ever to get to the docks as the boat sails right round the island and enters very close to the Spinnaker Tower.

Don't know what your sailing time is but you can park at the docks overnight. Very safe with police patrols cruising quietly round the perimeter all night.

Ian


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Pippin, I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT. I have never been seasick until the time we were on the Roscoff or Cherbourg crossing and we were in an enclosed room by the bar and it was hot and rough. I was all set for the a la carte restauraunt and then it hit me and the kids like a bolt. Sick as a parrot we were and I was more sick as I had to miss my lovely meal. I couldnt believe that I had been seasick so I am just preparing for it incase as all our meals are paid for in advance (with our tesco vouchers :lol: )

As it is our first time on this route I have booked a campsite about 37 miles from the port. Think we are sailing around 12.30ish?

What about taking a mini kettle on board? Are there any plugs in the cabins and what type are they?Chris


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There are 3 pin plugs. We always take whatever we can but definately tea
bags and milk, wine and food . What else could you need. 

We always have an expensive breakfast and put as much in a doggy bag as 
possible. 

Sea sickness ? Stay on the higher decks in the middle. There is no cure !!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We did this crossing a couple of years ago and it was a bit choppy(force 10).Went for evening meal in buffet resraunt and after small bit of salad starter my wife was not feeling too good so she abandonned meal and took to her bed in our cabin.I stayed on and had a really enjoyable meal with a full bottle of wine to myself(shame to waste it)I told the waiter about my wife feeling ill so he kindly altered our bill to just one meal.I have to confess I did spend over 24 years in the Navy so I did have a little sea-time experience,mostly in submarines but that is another story.We used to have a saying for anyone who felt seasick,when you are feeling sick you feel as if you are dying and when you are really bad you wish you were dead!!!Also the only real cure for it is to go and sit under a very big tree!!!!

Seriously though don't worry about the trip,I'm sure you will enjoy it as I have been through the Bay of Biscay many times and it has more often than not been like the proverbial mill pond.
I can't remember what time the boat left Bilbao but we stayed overnight on the dock and walked into the local town for a look round and to pass the time.It is only a 5 minute walk over a railway footbridge.
Hope you have a very enjoyable trip both ways and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Chris,

I always take my own pillow on board for an overnight crossing. It certainly helps me get a good nights sleep. (But don't leave it on the ferry by mistake like I did on the Zeebrugge/Hull last year1)

Treat the crossing as a cruise and you'll be fine.

Sue


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks all
Really looking forward to a long trip now. Been packing the van quietly today as off in 2 weeks. Aim is to fllow thw sun again this year as we have 5 weeks.
Chris


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

camperian said:


> Just pray that there are not a lot of mini booze cruisers on board as all they do is drink until the bar closes and can be quite noisy returning to their own cabins late at night.
> 
> Ian


I'll second that. I always take earplugs.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What voltage earplugs do you take?

Are they UK or Continental type?

What about reverse polarity?


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

Definately take a kettle with adapter to 2 pin euro ( shuko) type plus water tea coffee milk etc ( dont forget cups) its a long ferry and you will want a drink. We saw some couples with packed meals or picnics , but we go for the buffet breakfast at about £8/9 and fill up , and fill up - no its not a typo its help yourself - had everything you could want.
If you forget there is a vending machine with tea and coffee etc open all the time. about a pound a cup and you will throw it away, everybody else did.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

To avoid seasickess, take Stugeron. Take them before you travel - about 30 mins. They are non-prescription in the UK.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

pippin said:


> What voltage earplugs do you take?
> 
> Are they UK or Continental type?
> 
> What about reverse polarity?


12v silly billy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Orally or aurally?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

If you use 12v, you need a very, very long lead.


I meant to say 2 x AAAA batteries. Put pos end in right ear and neg in left ear. Your eyes light up and you don't need a torch to go to the little room at night.

Ian


----------



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

*seasickness cure*

Hi Chrisgog,

" what are the best treatments for sea sicknesss as I want to be prepared just in case. "

I recall when I was young, whilst fishing with my dad on a small boat at Bridlington. I often suffered from sea sickness. I seasoned sailor told me the best cure for seasicknes was to sit under a tree.

Works every time. Guaranteed.


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

We took the P&O ferry to and from Bilbao a couple of years ago - both legs were extremely smooth with no signs of any sea sickness from anyone (including 2 kids). The journey out was quite exciting, as it was the start of the holiday, but I must admit that the return leg did drag somewhat.

As for the ship/ferry - I found it a little bit like a floating motorway services (with prices to match!), however our 2 kids were successfully entertained with out too much problem. They have a small swimming pool available (which wasn't very busy), so take your swimming things and the cinema was useful for a couple of hours distraction. It the weather is fine one of the best things to do is to get on to the top observation decks and join the wildlife spotters - you should get to see dolphin and Whales fairly close-up. I spent several hours watching the horizon, so don't forget your binoculars. They also have a giant Chess set outside which our kids enjoyed.

Meals were OK and I remember that the 4 of us could eat a main meal and desert for around £20 (in the cafe/canteen), but snacks/sandwiches were costly - I would recommend taking a supply of these on with you (it will be much cheaper and more variety).

We also attended the (free) wildlife officer talk, which was interesting and gave you a good idea of the Bay of Biscay.

It is hard to avoid the bar in the evenings and the tacky cabaret (it was Abba favourites on our journey so at least we could all sing along).

Anyway, take your swimming gear, binoculars, food and lots of reading materials and treat it as a mini cruise and you will be fine.

If I was to make the journey again I would serious consider the Brittainy ferries route, but I am sure the the price differential would put me off!


----------

